# Vista and Calcomp



## JR60 (Jun 16, 2008)

I need to get my Calcomp Techjet Designer 720 Plotter working with my Vista (32) o/s. Calcomp is no longer in business, thus no driver development. The plotter will emulate an HP DesignJet 200,600,650C (in monochrome mode using the HPGL/2 structure. The HP 600 XP driver will install in Vista and does communicate with the plotter. However the plotter will not plot. According the the service manual the HPGL/2 structure needs to contain "*ESC%-1B*" at the beginning of the plot. Also required is "*PG*" at the end of the plot. Is it possible to add these commands to the HP DesignJet 600 plotter driver? I have also found that HP has released a Vista compatible driver for the DesignJet 500 (monochrome). This maybe the ideal driver to use, if it is possible to add the above commands.

Any direction would be greatly appreciated.....


----------

